# Newbie Here, Introducing Sadie May!



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

So I've been lurking for a couple of weeks now but finally got to meet my new puppy today! She won't be coming home with us until the end of May but thankfully I live close to the breeder so I hopefully will be able to visit fairly regularly until she does.

I've learned so much already reading this forum. I thank you all from the bottom of my heart.

And, because I know everyone loves pictures, here is my Sadie May Tiggy-Winkle.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome and congrats on your baby!!
I have to say those are THE cutest newborn pics I have EVER seen!!! TOO cute, sleeping on her back at just a few weeks old!! ADORABLE!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Sadie May cute name! Oh she is a tiny little thing. How exciting to live close and get to hold her at such a young age. I am getting ready to go to bed and her pictures and esp. the one of you holding her brought a big smile, nothing like the wonder of a puppy. Can't wait to watch her grow.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Welcome Little Sadie may is a doll. May was my grandmothers name  You are going to have so much fun with her.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome!! What sweet pictures!! Can't wait to see more! Love that last one!!


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome, and what an adorable little girl! I lived close to my breeder also and it was so much fun to visit them weekly and see them change. I think it made the transition to my house easier also, as I wasn't a complete "stranger". Just my guess, but it sure is fun to watch them grow  Have a great time.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

:cheer2: Welcome Sadie May Tiggy-Winkle


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a cutie she is, and aren't you lucky to live close to the breeder. Welcome to the group. We will look forward to more great photos as your little girl grows up.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Very sweet. Welcome aboard!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

AWWW!!! So cute!


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

Thank you for the warm welcome everyone! :bounce:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

:welcome:Sadie May Tiggy- Winkle.Fantastic name,for a beautiful pup.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

How cute is that! Welcome and what a great name.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Oh...she is precious! How lucky that you're able to visit and bond with her before she comes home :thumb:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome. Don't be shy.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Dear AckTivity,

LOVE your name. LOVE the name Sadie May Tiggy-Winkle. Somehow, that name seems to me totally suited to a Havanese.

And your photos are STUNNING! I agree about the one of her lying on her back - at just a few weeks old - was that on your knees? Anyway, it was on somebody's knees, I gather! It's such an expression of relaxation and confidence, when a dog sleeps on the back that way.

I'm really looking forward to more pictures. And I love STORIES, too! I'm sure you'll have plenty!

A BIG, Fat, Welcome to bpth of you, to the forum!

Thu, 26 Apr 2012 18:01:23 (PDT)


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Love the name! She is so pretty! Is she a chocolate? The waiting is the worse part! Then once she is home, get that adrenalin out because you will be busy. Keep us posted with weekly pictures. Come often and share your joy.


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

CarolWCamelo said:


> LOVE the name Sadie May Tiggy-Winkle. Somehow, that name seems to me totally suited to a Havanese.


We have been thinking of names since deciding that we wanted a Havanese. I had quite a list going that got changed up pretty regularly. Then we saw her picture and settled on that. The Tiggy-Winkle is a nod to one of my favourite child authors, Beatrix Potter. 



CarolWCamelo said:


> And your photos are STUNNING! I agree about the one of her lying on her back - at just a few weeks old - was that on your knees? Anyway, it was on somebody's knees, I gather! It's such an expression of relaxation and confidence, when a dog sleeps on the back that way.


Thanks about the photos. It's thanks to my fiancee's camera. I've always used point and shoots before but she convinced me to try hers and I LOVE it. That was my lap she was on for the pictures. I was just looking at her pads and she conked right out. I think she will make an excellent cuddle buddy.

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Is she a chocolate? The waiting is the worse part! Then once she is home, get that adrenalin out because you will be busy. Keep us posted with weekly pictures. Come often and share your joy.


Not sure if she's a chocolate yet. Her mamma is a red sable and daddy is a chocolate.

Busy will be good. Right now I'm home all day with an older dog and we need a bit of excitement to busy up our day. 

And I will be sure to post any time I have new pictures. Definitely!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

That is one pretty puppy! Love the color, what ever she turns out to be and Ill have to agree with the others, the pictures are fantastic! Be sure to keep posting them when you get more!
Oh, and Welcome of course!


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

The breeder sent me some update pictures...

She's getting so big!


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

What a beautiful little girl and what a cute name She is a doll


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome! She is a real cutie and already growing like a weed! That is wonderful that you are close enough to visit her often. I'm looking forward to seeing more of her and hearing of your adventures together. BTW, I love the photo on her back - adorable!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I am going to see my Ted for the first time 2 weeks from now I hope. I dont live too close so the next time after that will be pick up day. Lucky you to be able to visit often


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

We're hoping for another visit soon. The breeder has been really busy with renovations and a family reunion so we didn't get to this last week.


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

More picture updates  We will get to visit on Friday and then just two more weeks until she is home!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Just when you think we've seen the pinnacle of cute on this site! Sweet, sweet baby.


Keeper's Mom


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

What a dolly!!! Lucky you!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

An exciting time will be had by all! She is so precious....changing and growing by leaps and bounds. One word of advice...sleep in couple extra days ahead of time...I have a 12 week old and she finally sleeps all night!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Ahhh so cute. Mine will be ready the end of July, we'll have to compare progress after I get mine!


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

lise said:


> Mine will be ready the end of July, we'll have to compare progress after I get mine!


Definitely! And don't worry, it will go faster than you think. I can't believe it's just two weeks away already.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I dont know why I put July cause its the end of June!!


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

Even better!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Aww! how precious


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sadie May is awesome! Looks like she may have chocolate pigment. So darn cute. Tell us about your older dog too. Congrats.


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh, she is adorable! Look at that little thing sleeping upside down - love it! Will you be taking her home soon?


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

Just 11 more days! I get my last visit tonight. Hopefully I'll be able to snap a few more pictures and maybe even some video.

I am so excited!


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

AckTivity said:


> Just 11 more days! I get my last visit tonight. Hopefully I'll be able to snap a few more pictures and maybe even some video.
> 
> I am so excited!


That IS exciting!


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

It was a wonderful visit! She is getting so big!


----------

